# My first TT-RS mods: radar detector hard-wiring, and BMW seat-belt holders



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Mod 1: Radar detector hard-wiring*

It was only a matter of time before I got off my lazy butt and ran the hard-wire for my radar detector. I popped off the fuse cover just to the left of the steering column and found that empty fuse 11 had ignition-switched 12V, so I ran the fused 12V line to it. I also verified that the metal screw just south of the fuse farm has a solid connection to chassis GND, so I grounded the wiring there.










Then I just ran the wire up along the edge of the A-pillar and roof liner towards the rear view mirror, tucking along the way. For a cleaner install, I decided to run the wire through the rear view mirror stalk. To do this, I popped off the stalk cover and dremel'd a little notch in it to allow a wire to pass through.










I then popped everything back in place, leaving a nice clean install of the radar detector with minimal visible wiring.











*Mod 2: BMW seat-belt holders*

The seat-belt in the TT-RS has always ridden a bit low on my shoulder due to the low exit point along the door jam area. To remedy this, I picked up an OEM BMW seat-belt holder (part # 52-30-0-302-425, sold for fitment on a wide range of BMWs, including 06+ 3-series sedans). To install it, you just remove the headrests and slide the holder over the posts, and re-install the headrests.

Here's an up-close picture of the holder installed on a BMW:










Removing the headrests was quite a bit harder than I thought it would be. Apparently you're supposed to feel for some switch through the leather and rotate it, but I couldn't get it to budge.










So instead, I just pulled HARD on the headrests until they popped out. They popped back in without too much trouble. Here are the final installed pics on my TT-RS:



















They feel pretty good! I haven't driven around with the much yet, but they definitely sit much higher on my shoulder. The holders are also very flexible, so tugging on the seat-belt causes them to bend down and lock the seat-belt as it normally does, so I'm not too concerned about the impact on the seat-belt functionality.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Can you show a picture of the wire along the A-pillar and headliner? Sounds like a neat mod.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

DrDomm said:


> Can you show a picture of the wire along the A-pillar and headliner? Sounds like a neat mod.


These are unfortunately the only other pics I took of running the wire. I just ran the wire along the edge of the headliner and A-piller, and used a plastic pry tool to push it up underneath the material so it's fully hidden. Super easy, even for the telephone-cable sized wiring used with the Escort detector!


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

i removed the A pillar completely to wire mine, optionally you can remove the homelink/lights and wire directly in the roof


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Would these modifications work on a base model TT?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Would these modifications work on a base model TT?


I don't see why not.


----------



## lude219 (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow great work, Marty!!

Quick question, how do you remove the headliner switch/cluster to run the wire in there? I'll be receiving my V1 in a few days and anxiously want to do the same thing you did. Thanks!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

lude219 said:


> Wow great work, Marty!!
> 
> Quick question, how do you remove the headliner switch/cluster to run the wire in there? I'll be receiving my V1 in a few days and anxiously want to do the same thing you did. Thanks!


No need to remove the headiner... You can run the wire from the fusebox up to the base of the a-pillar and then there's just enough of a gap between the windshield and a-pillar to tuck the wire in. At the headliner the front pulls down enough to tuck the wire in there as well.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

JohnLZ7W said:


> No need to remove the headiner... You can run the wire from the fusebox up to the base of the a-pillar and then there's just enough of a gap between the windshield and a-pillar to tuck the wire in. At the headliner the front pulls down enough to tuck the wire in there as well.


Yep. Just shove the wire in there! I also ran some wiring to the back headline for a rear-facing dash camera. I'll have to post some pics of that some time.

I also ended up hard-wiring a distributed radar detector system instead, and removed the seatbelt holder things mentioned in this thread.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Marty said:


> Yep. Just shove the wire in there! I also ran some wiring to the back headline for a rear-facing dash camera.


I ended up running the wire down thru the mirror like you did and it does make for a very clean install, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks Marty! I was planing on figuring this out some day. Now I can just follow the leader


----------



## lude219 (Sep 26, 2012)

Ahhh I see, the snuck and tuck technique. Thanks guys!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Teaser pics from Beltronics STiR+ install:


----------



## rm4getit (Feb 20, 2013)

Very nice and ideal in my mind! Did you do it yourself or take it somewhere? Curious where and what something like that costs?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

rm4getit said:


> Very nice and ideal in my mind! Did you do it yourself or take it somewhere? Curious where and what something like that costs?


I did the install myself, including making the ashtray adapter out of acrylic to hold the controls.

The radar detector hardware (Beltronics STiR Plus) runs about a grand. I spent a ton of time on the install over multiple weekends, but I take my time...


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Super clean Marty and nice use of the ashtray! :thumbup:


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

Marty said:


> Teaser pics from Beltronics STiR+ install:


Another great job! If you want to try to improve your time on the install, I will donate mine for the task

At least the temp was good where you were "marooned" (thats a joke, see pic above)


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

If you want a free trip to Minneapolis I will use points to get you here and home, you can have the full guest area downstairs (including use of the theater) and all I ask is that you do my car


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

LOL, damn, that is a good offer!


----------



## Doctor 911 (Jan 8, 2013)

That's probably the cleanest radar detector install I've seen! Well done!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Thanks! With the speaker mounted under the dash, it's very stealth.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Marty said:


> Thanks! With the speaker mounted under the dash, it's very stealth.


Can you post tips on how you made the holder in the ashtray? Very cool mod...


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

Marty, I'm also interested in a write-up for the DIY install of your STi R Plus. I really like your ashtray mod for the controller. Where did you run the wires through? How did you modify the ashtray?
I will be installing a LI G8 Quad in addition to either the STiR+ or Escort 9500ci, and I will be looking to achieve similar stealth and OEM look.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

hightechrdn said:


> Can you post tips on how you made the holder in the ashtray? Very cool mod...


I built a CAD model of what I wanted in there, and then for ease of fabrication simply made it out of 3 or 4 layers of laser-cut acrylic outlines. I then glued the layers together to get the final part, sanded it, and painted it with a textured black finish.

Here's a picture of it out of the ashtray:


----------

